# Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung



## Dunkler (26. August 2010)

*Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Guten Abend,
ich habe mir einen neuen PChttp://forum.chip.de/# zusammengebaut.
 Under anderem sind folgende Teile eingebaut:

"Geforce GTX 480
Intel I7 875"

Eingebaut ist alles in ein NZXT Beta Case.
 (Grafikarte liegt, wegen Soundkarten, sehr weit unden am Gehäuseboden)

An Lüfter habe ich
2x Silferstone 120 mm
und den eingebauten Lüfter.


Jedoch ist das ganze System viel zu Warm.
(GPU 90-95°C, CPU 95°C)


Was könnte ich tun um eine bessere Kühlung zu erhalten.

Mfg
Dunkler


----------



## david430 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

95 grad bei der cpu das ist verdammt heiß, das ist net normal. haste übertaktet/vcore hochgesetzt? welchen cpu kühler haste? vielleicht ist der nicht richtig befestigt. wärmeleistpaste drauf? zu viel oder zu wenig?

also ein tip wäre, 2 lüfter an die seite zu hängen und die dann rausblasen lassen. je nach dem, was es für ne 480 ist. wird bei der die luft rausgeblasen, oder bleibt die heiße luft im gehäuse? wie siehts allgemein mit der gehäuseinnentemp aus?


----------



## Kaktus (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

1. Ich verstehe nicht wie man derart teure Hardware kaufen kann und sie dann in ein billig Gehäuse stecken kann. 
2. Was für ein CPU Kühler ist verbaut?
3. Wann erreichst u die Temps? Mit Programmen wie Prime oder Furmark oder in Spielen? 
4. Mit was liest du die Temps aus? 
5. Welcher Lüfter bläst bei dir wo hin? Und sind diese gedrosselt? Wo montiert?


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Also ist ist doch Egal welches Gehäuse. Muss ja net immer Lian Li Teil sein. Das gehäuse ist doch okay. Es liegt sicher nicht an der Gehäuse belüftung. Die Temps von der 480er sind normal unter last.

Der CPU Kühler sitzt 1000000000000% nicht richtig. Oder es werden die Temps falsch ausgelesen.

Bitte mehr Infos.

Kühler, Overlock oder nicht. Vcore. Last oder Idle. Mit was getestet. Prime95?


----------



## Dunkler (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Guten Abend,
also erstmal, der PC ist nicht übertaktet.

An CPU Kühler habe ich einen Arctic colling alpine 11 ,
woran die Kühlpaste schon angebracht war.
(Befesstigt wurde er auch richtig)

Die Gehäuse Lüfter sind wie folgt angebracht:
vorne, 1x der eingebaut (bläst hinein)
links, 2x Silverstone (der untere bläst hinen, der obere bläst heraus)
(hinten, Netzteil (zieht uach etwas heraus))
sie sind alle standardmäsig vom Mainboard gedrosselt.

Grafikarte habe ich eine Zotac Geforce GTX 480


Die Temperaturen werden in Spielen oder mit Furmark erreicht.
Gemessen habe ich sie mit Speedfan oder eben Furmark.


MfG 
Dunkler


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Ja GPU ist okay. Aber was ist mit der CPU. Den kann man nicht mit Furmark auslesen. Speedfan ist nicht zu empfelen. Eher CoreTemp oder Everest. 

Alpine? Was? Nicht wirklich oder. Du hast bei einem 300€ CPU einen 5€ Kühler drauf? Sowas kann ich nicht Verstehen.
 Der Alpine macht nur 75W TDP der I7 875 , 95W soweit ich weiß. Das langt nie im leben.


----------



## Dunkler (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Guten Abend,
würden folgende Kühler ausreichen 
und vor allem würden sie (Maßemäßig, nicht nur Sockelmäßig) 
überhaupt auf das Mainboard (Gigabyte P55A-UD4) passen?

- Spire SP983S1-V2 Coolgate 10
- Titan TTC-NC05TZ/NPW(RB) Skalli Heatpipe

MfG
Dunkler[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Passen beide. Aber beide eher Schlecht. 

Lieber diesen hier!! ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B SCMG-2100


----------



## Master Shake (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Wieso liegt die GTX weit unten? Man nimmt den obersten PCIe Slot, die weiter unten haben in der Regel nur 8x oder 4x Anbindung. Man bekommt den Eindruck, dass es in deinem Case sehr eng zugeht. Zur NOt Soundkarte raus, lohnt sich eh nur, wenn teure Boxen dranhaengen.

Wer teure Hardware kauft, darf nicht an den Details sparen. Der Mini-Kuehler ist ein Witz, hoffentlich hast Du nicht am Netzteil gespart. Die GTX 480 braucht mindestens 42 Ampere auf der 12 Volt Schiene.

PS: Wer nicht uebertaktet, kann sehr gut untervolten.


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Wahrscheinlich hat er auch so ein Board wie ich. Wo der erste PCIE Slot der untere ist. aber ich denke eher er hat die unten reingesetzt weil die soundkarte sonst nicht passt.


----------



## Kaktus (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

@Tripleh84
Wer redet den von einem Lian Li? Nur wenn er ein grottiges Gehäuse hat, in dem der Luftstrom schlecht oder kaum verlaufen kann, ist das gerade für die Grafikkarte ein erheblicher Nachteil. Und wer das Geld für eine 480GTX hat, sollte in der Lage sein mehr als 30-40€ für ein klapper Gehäuse auszugeben und dieses Gehäuse ist nun mal ein klapper Gehäuse it sehr schlechten Luftdurchfluss. Zumal die 480 auch nicht gerade klein ist. Und was ist wenn seine Lüfter alle rein blasen? Oder alle raus? Wäre ja auch nichts neues bei Leuten die wenig Ahnung haben. Passiert. 

Der Spire ist laut und schwach. Und Titan.. naja... die Verarbeitungsqualität ist da sehr bescheiden. 

Günstiger als der Mugen aber kaum schlechter ist der Gelid Tranquillo. Für 24€ bekommst du Leistung im Bereich von 40-50€ Kühlern. Hab ich aktuell zum testen da und bin hellauf begeistert von der Leistung.


----------



## Fossi777 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Kauf dir n anständigen Kühler und Gehäuse  !!!
Lange lebt das Ding so nicht mehr .....!!!


----------



## david430 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

muss den meisten zustimmen. kauf dir ne neue cpu kühlung. das ist wirklich ein schlechter witz. skythe mugen 2 ist ok, aber recht laut, ich würde nen megahalems empfehlen mit 2 120ern. oder nen corsair h50... das gehäuse, naja es ist der brüller, en haf922 oder en cm 690 wäre wirklich nicht zu verarchten und auch was fürs auge. wenn schon so viel high end im pc steckt. und wenn nicht ein neues gehäuse, überdenke dir die gehäuse kühlung, ich würde die an der seite so dranmachen, dass se rausblasen, sonst gibts nen überdruck im case, luftstau und das hitzt die comps auf. grade bei solchen hitzköpfen, schalte deinen pc solange ab, wenn du die 95°C erreichtst, das ist echt nicht gut!
die 480 temps sind "normal" aber undervolte die lieber.

also der leitspruch bei deinem case soll heißen, nur das ganze rausblasen! sonst hitzt sich das alles auf...


----------



## Dunkler (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Guten Abend,
erstmal danke für die vielen antworten bis jetzt.

Nun zum Gehäuse.
Ich hatte in meiner Auswahl einige Gehäuse,
auch welche mit über 100€,
doch ich entschied mich für das wo ich habe,
einfach weil es mir am besten gefiel.
Desweiteren habe ich gehört das der Luftdurchfluss nicht schlecht sein soll, was wohl ein "Fehler" wahr.
(Nur, da es langsam zu stark über das Gehäuse geht 
(woraus das Mainboard nun etwas schwer rausgeht))


CPU Kühlung,
ist, bzw. war (stornieren, war wohl zu schnell), unterwegs.
Wird dann wohl ein Gelid Tranquillo.





Tripleh84 schrieb:


> aber ich denke eher er hat die unten reingesetzt weil die soundkarte sonst nicht passt.


genau so ist es.

MfG
Dunkler


----------



## david430 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

ja das mit der soundkarte ist kein problem und dass die graka unten ist. unter 8 lanes leidet die 480 auch nicht. 8 lanes schaffen fast die volle bandbreite. das ist schon ok. aber naja ich würde dir zu nem größeren cpu kühler raten, aber ok, die wahl ist scheints getroffen. 

für die zukunft. bei miditowern immer vorsichtig sein. mein haf922 beispielsweise hat sehr viel platz und das merkt man auch an den temps. hatte davor en enges soprano dx von thermaltake und das war der horror! was ein paar cm länger ausmachen ist unglaublich!


----------



## Kaktus (27. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

@david430
Warum ein größerer Kühler? Wie gesagt, ich hab den Gelid hier bei mir und getestet. Der ist genauso stark und dabei genauso leise wie ein EKL Matterhorn oder vergleichbare Kühler. Glaubst du die sind besser weil sie teurer sind?


----------



## Godspeed (27. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Ich denke nicht dass das Gehäuse der Grund für diese hohen Temps sind.
Wie hast du den PC verkabelt? Blockieren die Kabel den Luftstrom?
Ausserdem, so wie ich das verstehe hast du nur vorne den Eingebauten lüfter? Nimm den oberen Seitenlüfter weg, und setze hin mal nach hinten, richtung rauspustend.


----------



## MaXMerlin (27. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Es wird wohl nicht der einzige Grund sein aber schon einer der Gründe


----------



## x-coffee (27. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @david430
> Warum ein größerer Kühler? Wie gesagt, ich hab den Gelid hier bei mir und getestet. Der ist genauso stark und dabei genauso leise wie ein EKL Matterhorn oder vergleichbare Kühler. Glaubst du die sind besser weil sie teurer sind?



Na das glaub ich aber auch erst wenn ich's gesehen hab. Temps?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (27. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Eins ist mit immer noch unklar:





> Die Gehäuse Lüfter sind wie folgt angebracht:
> vorne, 1x der eingebaut (bläst hinein)
> links, 2x Silverstone (der untere bläst hinen, der obere bläst heraus)
> (hinten, Netzteil (zieht uach etwas heraus))
> sie sind alle standardmäsig vom Mainboard gedrosselt.



1 Lüfter in der Front, der kalte Luft ansaugt, ok - macht Sinn.
Hast du im Heck einen Lüfter, der die Luft nach außen befördert, oder nur noch den Netzteillüfter und die beiden Lüfter im Seitenteil ? Kannst du ansonsten evtl. mal ein Bild vom Gehäuse (offen und geschlossen) machen, damit wir dir richtig helfen können ?


----------



## Dunkler (28. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Guten Abend,
ich habe nun mal ein paar Bilder gemacht... .

(Es ist, trotz des Kabelsalates, 
ein "Loch" von unterhalb des Laufwerks vorhanden. 
In dies plane ich 2x 60mm Lüfter einzubauen)

MfG
Dunkler


----------



## x-coffee (29. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Also so wie ich das sehe, ist nur dein CPU-Kühler Müll. Ausserdem hast du eine riesenunordnung in deinem sys. 
Wenn du das mal beheben würdest, könnte sich ein anständiger airflow in deinem gehäuse einstellen und alles wäre ein paar k kühler. 

Und noch was: falls der Lüfter in der Seite da ein Silverstone Airpenetrator ist, würde ich den UNBEDINGT mit dem Lüfter in der Front tauschen!


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (29. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Der Seitenlüfter sollte kalte Luft ins Gehäuseinnere pusten, er arbeitet gerade gegen die Lüfter deiner Grafikkarte und der CPU - unbedingt drehen und dann nochmal Werte posten !


----------



## Nils_ (29. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Die Graka läuft immer so aba dein CPU ist viel zu heiß.
CPU Temp
1. Auslesefehler, versuch es mal mit speedfan
2. Falscher Kühler, kauf dir n besseren
3. Geh zu nem PC shop in deiner stadt und las den mal draufschaun


----------



## x-coffee (30. August 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Speedfan ist zum reinen tempauslesen nicht besonders gut. Everest ist da immer noch erste Wahl.
Wobei ich glaube das dem Bild nach der Cpu-Kühler einfach schrott ist.


----------



## Dunkler (2. September 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Guten Tag,
ich bin gerade beim Kühler Einbau.

Nun kam ich zum auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste.
Ist die beiliegende in Ordnung, 
oder sollte ich eher zu einer "Arctic Cooling MX-2" Wärmeleitpaste, 
die ich hier herum liegen habe, greifen?

MfG
Dunkler


----------



## SESOFRED (3. September 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Hi nimm die MX 2 die ist gut!
Und drehe bitte den Seitenlüfter um!!!
Es kann auch was bringen den ganz wech zu lassen.
Musst Du halt mal probieren bei meinem alten Gehäuse hat der Seitenlüfter nix gebracht.

mfg


----------



## Eiche (4. September 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

du kannst die soundkarte auch in die langen PCCIEslots einbauen dann nach ganz unten umbdingt drehen würde ich sagen grake oben und soundkarte unten

  wie schon oft erwähnt lüfter drehen meist ist der lüftermotor auf der seite in die die luft geht

und nimm besser den boxed kühler wenn du den hast

2x60mm bringen nicht die gleiche leistung wie ein 120mm lüfter aber krasser gedanke 4x60mm statt 1x120mm


----------



## Gast1111 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*



Nils_ schrieb:


> Die Graka läuft immer so aba dein CPU ist viel zu heiß.
> CPU Temp
> 1. Auslesefehler, versuch es mal mit speedfan
> 2. Falscher Kühler, kauf dir n besseren
> 3. Geh zu nem PC shop in deiner stadt und las den mal draufschaun


Was soll den der Schei*?
1.Hat er doch schon mit Speedfan ausgelesen (CoreTemp ist immer noch die Nummer 1)
2.Wurde schon vor 2 Seiten festgesellt.
3.Was??? Er ist hier in einem Forum mit lauter "Experten", warum dann zu einem PcShop?
@ALL Es heißt die CPU, nicht den, nicht der, nicht das, es ist die CPU, aber der i7.
OK?


----------



## Dunkler (5. September 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Guten Tag,
der Tranquillo passt nicht !

Für die wo noch kein P55A-UD4 hatten, 
ich kann in einer Höhe von 55mm maximal etwas von einer breite von 100mm und einer Länge von 75mm befestigen.

... sollte ich dann wohl eher eine Wasserkühlung nehmen?
MfG
Dunkler


----------



## Eiche (5. September 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*



Dunkler schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> der Tranquillo passt nicht !
> 
> Für die wo noch kein P55A-UD4 hatten,
> ...


würde ich nicht empfehlen da du bereits bei luftkühlung schon recht  bist


----------



## Dunkler (5. September 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Guten Tag,
ich habe gehört dass der, Titan TTC-NK34TZ/R/V3,
passen und gut sein soll.


Stimmt dass, insbesondere hinsichtlich Größe?
Wenn nicht, welchen könntet ihr mir empfehlen 
(Er sollte dieses mal auch passen!).

MfG 
Dunkler


----------



## VVeisserRabe (6. September 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Wenn du ne anfängersichere wakü willst könntest ne corsair h50 nehmen (ok, manche ordnen die nicht bei waküs ein)
Den radi setzt dann entweder nach hinten oder ins seitenteil, der nachteil ist allerdings der preis von ~70€


----------



## Dunkler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Guten Tag,
ich habe mich noch etwas über Wasserkühler informiert.

Was haltet ihr von eineme ECO A.L.C.?

Mfg Dunkler


----------



## 4clocker (8. September 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Nimm eine "Corsair H50" oder besser die "Corsair H70" und dann haste endlich was gescheites!
Du hast für deinen Prozessor ja schon sinnlos hundert Euro zuviel ausgegeben - ein i7-860 hätte es genau so getan...also bringts jetzt nichts am Kühler zu sparen!

Titan und solchen Abfall kannste total vergessen.


----------



## Dunkler (9. September 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Guten Tag,
in diesem Test wird der ECO A.L.C. als besser Beschrieben... .
Wäre es daher nicht besser ein ECO A.L.C. zu kaufen?

Mfg Dunkler


----------



## hardwarespider (9. September 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Nur um das klarzustellen. Die meiste Leistung hat Corsair h70, dann folgt ECO... und zum Schluss die h50.


----------



## Dunkler (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Guten Tag,
beim Zusammenbauen hab ich das Netzteil gekillt
(Kein Kommentar).

Welches Netzteil kann man mir von *diesem *Shop (Link) Empfehlen?

 Es sollte:
-600-650 Watt
-Modular Aufbaubar
-Passende Kabel haben, bzw. Kaufbar
-Max. 90€

MfG
Dunkler


----------



## Godspeed (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Oh Gott das ist ja ne einzige Katastrophe.
Bevor du nochmehr Geld in den Sand setzt, hol dir nen Experten ran, sei es bekannter und/oder PC Laden.


----------



## _chris_ (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

650W Corsair HX ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-650HXEU) Produktdetailansicht Planet4one GmbH

Leg lieber noch 10€ drauf und kauf dir was gescheites. Bei dem NT kannst du nichts falsch machen.


----------



## facehugger (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zu Starke Wärmeentwicklung*

Da reicht auch das:

575W Thermaltake ToughPower XT ATX 2.3 (TPX-575M) Produktdetailansicht Planet4one GmbH

oder dieses:

http://www.planet4one.de/planet/wbc...tpl=pdetail.html&pid=433025&rid=2622&recno=42

oder jenes:

http://www.planet4one.de/planet/wbc...tpl=pdetail.html&pid=550573&rid=2622&recno=50


----------

